# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Николая с Днём Рождения!

## Tatjana

*Коля, поздравляю тебя с Днём Рождения! Счастья, здоровья и всего самого наилучшего! Огромное тебе спасибо за все фотографии, ведь наш сайт на 99,9% укомплектован твоими фото- замечательными, яркими фото!!! Пусть у тебя никогда не пропадает интерес к фотографированию собак, растёт профессионализм и благосостояние!* :Ax:  :Az:  :Ay:  :0222:

----------


## inna

Коляй! Поздравляю тебя! Это уже сегодня третий день рождения моих знакомых! Желаю тебе удачи,карьерного роста! Большой любви и хороших друзей! Будь счастлив!:ax:

----------


## Nikolai

:Az: спасибо большое, буду стараться чтобы все пожелания сбылись..

----------


## Nubira

Николай, поздравляю! Удачи и твореских успехов  :Aa:

----------


## Nikolai

> Николай, поздравляю! Удачи и твореских успехов


спасибо :Ab:

----------


## jarvenmaa

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Счастья, здоровья, успехов - Вам, а Ваших шикарных фотографий - нам!
 :Az:  :0433:  :0173:  :0251:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Коля, с днем рождения!!!  :Ax: 
Мощных объективов тебе и быстрых, чувствительных фотоаппаратов!!!  :Ap:

----------


## Nikolai

ну День Рождения уже закончился.. думаю поздравлений больше не будет. Благодарю вас всех за пожелания.. Так приятно  :Ad:

----------


## Ольга Вартанян

*А вот  и будут!*  :Ag: 
С Днем Рождения, Николай!!!
Крепкого вам здоровья!
Пусть сбываются ваши мечты!
У Вас замечательные фотографии -и я желаю вам и новых творческих успехов! :Ax:

----------


## Nikolai

> *А вот  и будут!* 
> С Днем Рождения, Николай!!!
> Крепкого вам здоровья!
> Пусть сбываются ваши мечты!
> У Вас замечательные фотографии -и я желаю вам и новых творческих успехов!


ой, спасибо как приятно. я уже и не посматривал в эту тему, думал закончились поздравления. спасибо спасибо спасибо :0433:

----------


## Linda_ki

Александр
Поздравляю тебя с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ
Желаю только всего самого наилучшего: счастья, любви, здоровья и много денег
Чтобы все твои мечты и задуманные проекты  сбылись

С уважением, Сергей Кораблёв. 
runtime error winword

----------

